# shots of mosconi as200.4?



## gtsdohcvvtli

Has anybody or can somebody snap some detail photos of a Mosconi AS200.4 internals?

Thanks


----------



## trojan fan

Try sending an email to the manufacture....GL


----------



## GlasSman

trojan fan said:


> Try sending an email to the manufacture....GL


But this is the Amp Guts section.

I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a manufacturer to take pics and send them.

I'm actually surprised no one has taken countless pics of these amps yet considering their popularity in the last year or so.


----------



## simplicityinsound

well one reason is that the AS, you dont just open up a bottom cover and get a peek at the guts, you have to unbolt a few things and slide the entire amp out out of the metal casing (the silver thing you see is a casing/heatsink), the amp itself, with its more integral heatsink, is contained within

you want to do this carefully or you may damage something...i dont think most people wanna do that for giggles on their expensive amp  i certainly dont unless i am painting the casing 

I did find this thread that had some info and a pic of a 100.4  page 2 for the pic of the internals.

Brand New Audio System Goodness! Yesss Please!! - General Car Audio - Talk Audio


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Actually they did send me some photo. They sent me about 20 hi res photos. What suprised me was the fact that each photo had a date taken tag the day after I sent the email. 

Here's one of the photo I posted in another section:

http://http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/77887-mosconi-amps-6.html


----------



## simplicityinsound

i cant get the link you sent to work directly, but here is the pic you took


----------



## req

wow, hard to believe they sent you pics! impressive ;p


----------



## quickaudi07

Holy **** 3 fans to cool that sucker off!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

If interested, when I get home, I can post up the rest.


----------



## simplicityinsound

yeah please do, make a separate thread and post what you have  

for what its worth, Orca has never been shy about showing me the goods on the mosconi amps, at CES or when i ask about specifics on the phone. a good sign in my book


----------



## [email protected]

quickaudi07 said:


> Holy **** 3 fans to cool that sucker off!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Not much mass per inch compared to other amps sinks, they need the fans.


----------



## simplicityinsound

quickaudi07 said:


> Holy **** 3 fans to cool that sucker off!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


yeah, they are temprature controlled, so they come on when the amp reaches a certain temp.


----------



## GlasSman

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> If interested, when I get home, I can post up the rest.



Please do.


----------



## GlasSman

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> Actually they did send me some photo. They sent me about 20 hi res photos. What suprised me was the fact that each photo had a date taken tag the day after I sent the email.
> 
> Here's one of the photo I posted in another section:
> 
> http://http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/77887-mosconi-amps-6.html



Thats very impressive that they took pics specifically per your request....and I gladly eat my words.

This is the type of quality CS that makes me want to use a companies amps.....I'm done running old school amps and want something with a *20.. *for a manufacturers date.


----------



## GlasSman

simplicityinsound said:


> well one reason is that the AS, you dont just open up a bottom cover and get a peek at the guts, you have to unbolt a few things and slide the entire amp out out of the metal casing (the silver thing you see is a casing/heatsink), the amp itself, with its more integral heatsink, is contained within
> 
> you want to do this carefully or you may damage something...i dont think most people wanna do that for giggles on their expensive amp  i certainly dont unless i am painting the casing
> 
> I did find this thread that had some info and a pic of a 100.4  page 2 for the pic of the internals.
> 
> Brand New Audio System Goodness! Yesss Please!! - General Car Audio - Talk Audio


Actually after looking at those pics I see what you mean about the amp sliding out and how it's built a little differently than many amps....wouldn't deter me one bit especially if my camera was in the same room.

I missed those pics from the TalkAudio site but I only searched for Gladen and not AS.....same amps though and are more than likely the amps I'll be getting rather than the Mosconi AS series....for now anyway.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli

Pics Mosconi Italy sent me:


----------



## quickaudi07

Looks like these amps are getting popular each day 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misanthropic

Now slap me for being silly, but does anyone know if these and the older italian made Boston Acoustics amps shared a build house? The BA looks to be an extremely watered down version, but I can't help seeing similarities in the mechanical layouts of the boards and use of the unibody fan cooled heatsink. The fans in the BA also appear to be of the same manufacturer (opened up BA right in front of me). 










That being said, I am in no way trying to compare the quality of BA and Mosconi/AudioSystems. I'm not an amp tech. Just pointing out the possibility these were coming from the same house. What do you all think?


----------



## [email protected]

Daewoo caps


----------



## Misanthropic

Of course the caps will be different. High end vs middle of the line. I have never heard of a major pcb manufacturer that only had one option of boards or wouldn't build to spec.


----------



## [email protected]

Misanthropic said:


> Of course the caps will be different. High end vs middle of the line. I have never heard of a major pcb manufacturer that only had one option of boards or wouldn't build to spec.


I was not talking about the BA amp. I was talking about the cheap parts in the mosconi. 


The BA amps shared the same build house and designer as the Audiosystems amps, and I think mosconi was tied into that somehow. There is some info on the board about it, but I do no remember where that is.


----------



## Misanthropic

BeatsDownLow said:


> I was not talking about the BA amp. I was talking about the cheap parts in the mosconi.
> 
> 
> The BA amps shared the same build house and designer as the Audiosystems amps, and I think mosconi was tied into that somehow. There is some info on the board about it, but I do no remember where that is.


I knew the layout looked similar. Thanks for the affirmation. On further investigation I think the BA amps may have been designed by Celestra out of Italy. Interesting, indeed.


----------



## GlasSman

Misanthropic said:


> I knew the layout looked similar. Thanks for the affirmation. On further investigation I think the BA amps may have been designed by Celestra out of Italy. Interesting, indeed.


Yes thats one inter-twined complicated mess....would make a good car audio soap opera.


----------



## thehatedguy

Technically I think it was GT Trading...which owned one of those guys.


----------



## win1

Subscribed


----------

